# Clomid Girls Part 48...............



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home 

Happy chatting

love
suzie xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the new home Olive....

I have started my 150mg of clomid today. so along with my vits and metformin i am rattling...... dh is out at football so i have decided to treat myself and get a chinese tonight..(i will start my diet tomorrow).

am now trying to work out when my ov is likely to be.. have been doing my temperatures.. and am hoping my cycle this mopnth will be a set length and ov will be on a set day, so next month i will know what my body is doing and when.....

Best be off.. noodles going cold..


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Just a quick one to check in...so I've been on the metformin with the clomid 
for 1 week now, on 850mg for a few more days, then up to 1700mg. Its not as bad as I anticipated, although still not nice. I feel nauseaous on & off throughout the whole day, but haven't been sick at all. I'm taking them at night to try to sleep off the side effects - but it seems they last 24/7 anyway.

Does this sound about right? I hope this cocktail works, need something positive to come out of feeling so rough!

Hope you're all doing ok. Will be back tomorrow to catch up on personals.

x


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi ladies.  Looks like I will be joining you all again soon.  We have lost our little bubba.

I wish you all luck in whatever stage you are at... extra  to Kelly, hope the IUI took 



- Nikki


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Nikki - so sorry to hear about your loss for you and your DH - sending you much love for this difficult time


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Nikki

Im sooo sorry for your loss hun    PLease try to take care of yourself and remain   that ot can work for you

 

DRE
x


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

Nikki, so sorry to hear about your loss. 

We had a m/c in June, it was our second, and I understand how devastating and heatbreaking it is. My heat is breaking for youand your dh    All I can say is that it's good to cry and allow yourself to feel whatever it is you feel, anger, saddness whatever ... the pain will ease and you will feel   again soon.

Take care,
Valerie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nikki - I am so very very sorry.  I don't know what else to say


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Nikki

I am so very sorry to hear your news,  , sending you lots of love and good wishes at this difficult time

Niki x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Just checking in.  After advice from of you lovely ladies I've now sorted myself out!  I was getting sharp ov pains that I have been assuming were ovulation, turns out I am getting these pains a few days before ov.   I had them Tues/Weds and yesterday when they had stopped did a opk and got a +.   So after last month thinking I was late for AF (Counting 14 days from ov) I obviously wasnt late, it was just that my ov was later than I thought!  So had BMS again last night which hopefully covers today!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nikki

So very very sorry to hear your news. 
Take care an be very kind to you and your dh.

Love
Debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikki - So sorry honey. Don't know what to say really, just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you both. Take care of yourself and DH. A huge hug on its was to you  

KerryB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nikki,

Just wanted to say I am so sorry !!! Im lost for words,but I am thinking of you-I just cant believe it    I hope your ok ?? You know where we are if you need us.Sorry babe !!

Kelly


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls, 

I am back from my hols   - we had a fab time.  Just checked in to see if there have been any BFP's over the last 2 weeks?


Nikki -   So sorry...

Veronica
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Veronica - how was your hols?  lovely and relaxed I hope  

Noodles and Niki (whenwillI) got a BFP, not sure if you were away for that?  

Have a great weekend girls


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

HI VB,
Glad you ad a lovely time. How are you? Where are you up to?

KerryB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

VB,

Glad to hear your back with us nutters!!! How the devil are you??

Kelly x


----------



## ella12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh Nikki, I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss.  Hugs to you and DH.


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Nikki 

sorry to hear of your loss hun  

Love Martine xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Crikey,

It's a ghost town here today !!! Obviousley the mad pills have sent you all that wappy that you cant log on!!!!  

Kelly x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

afternoon ladies

nikki sorry to hear of your loss  

well no news from me , just waiting for af to show up!!

love to all
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Kelly, KerryB and Flowerpot  

Feeling knackered today as it took me ages to unpack yesterday, and I've got a mountaing of washing and ironing to do  .  Plus I feel like crap as I drank too much vino last night   and today my tummy is paying the price.  Been sick twice  .

Went to Tesco to get the shopping and the sight and smell of all the food made me gag!!!  Haven't managed to eat anything today at all.  I've got all DH's family coming over tonight for dinner as it's his birthday tomorrow   .  Will hopefully feel better by then.  I am such a saddo, I got him a football cake and banner and matching football napkins and a candle that sings  .  Treating him like a child - he'll be 34!!!!!

DH is at the footie, so I am having a quiet day lying on the settee trying not to be sick.  I AM NEVER DRINKING AGAIN - (bet I'll have a glass tonight - no willpower me!)

Feel in limbo at the moment with ttc, as I am not on clomid and we are not going to go for IUI for a few months.  We want to get healthy before we start - so that will mean more exercise, less eating and drinking and we are both stopping the horrible habit of smoking (we only have a couple a day - but that is still bad enough).

Holiday was fab the   got me five days late on the 1st day of my holiday!! Typical!

Anyway, best I go and lie down now, feeling a little  .

Veronica


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh veronica naughty girl  

hope your feeling a bit better now! nothing worse than the relatives landing on you when feeling like that. i think a hair of the dog is in order !    have a great night!  xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,

VB-Your just like me with birthdays,I go OTT.Its my dads 65TH and I am arranging a suprise party for him next sunday and I have got party hats and everything.Good luck with all the washing and ironing,Ihate coming back of holiday  

I bet you have a   tonight-hair of the dog,enjoy it while you can.Hope you manage to quit smoking,my mum and dad are trying to quit at the mo and I am so proud of them!!Have a good weekend  

Flowerpot-  -how U ??

Olive- When is af due ?? heres hoping she doesnt show      

Come on girls-we need some bfp's.

I am trying so hard not to analyse every twinge/feeling,I have got heartburn non stop so my head is     at the mo!!!


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Feeling a bit better, I even managed to eat one of those breakfast bar thingys.

Didn't do any ironing, got the washing done - glad it was raining, coz then I had a good reason to tumble dry everything!

Veronica


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

vb just wanted to say i was saying exactly the same thing this morning!! im never drinking again   and my dh said if i had a quid for everytime i have heard that i would be a rich man 

kelly my af not due for another week or so but they have a mind of their own at the mo so who knows!!  

Hi to everyone else how are we all?

love 
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Suzie, glad I'm not the only one!!!  

Managed a glass of wine with dinner, then I had a vod + orange    , only 1 though and I made it a normal measure, not an Irish one!!

Have a lovely day everyone!!

Veronica


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Hope those of you with hangovers have recovered!  Sorry no personals today im having a party on Tuesday and I want to give the house a good clean whilst its quiet (hubby working nights and my mum has DS for the night).

Anyone testing on the 21st, 22nd or 23rd?  AF is due on the 21st but im not going to test until the 23rd (its DH birthday) and thought it would be a good day to test, if its a bfp then that will be fantastic but if its a bfn we are going out so that might take my mind off things.

love jo
x


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi, hope everyone is having a nice weekend. 

Well, it's cd 22 and I have just started having sore boobs, what I would call 'pregnant' boobs. I just read, however, on a different thread that this is a common s/e of clomid    Is this true? I feel like I am starting the 'crazy'   week now ... am I pregnant ... am I not pregnant ... ? Seems like a rather cruel twist to have clomid s/e mimick pregnancy s/e!!! I guess it all comes down to hormones. Let's hope these extra hormones help our little babies stick!

Joanne - I am testing on the 22nd ... that's is if I can keep myself away from the Clearblue box  

Keep  
Valerie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

Valerie - unfortunately the s/e of clomid are similar to pregnancy signs so you never can tell    Its horrible! 

I'm fine thanks girls, officially in the 2ww now, testing around 28th Aug.  Gave in to the no-drinking and had 2 glasses of wine on sat and 2 half a lagers in the pub yesterday....well, something has to get me through the next 2ww!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Clomid Chicks 

I'm still alive & kicking....just been busy over the weekend 

Had my 1st acupuncture session on Saturday where I had needles in my feet & then one in my belly (where my womb would be) & some "dodgy" smelling herbs burnt over my belly to warm it - got another apponitment on Friday afternoon. Felt really positive afterwards & very energetic too...Gareth had gone to Norwich for football (he's a Crystal Palace supporter & they were playing away) so I had day to myself....so after the acupuncture I cleaned the flat, did loads of washing & generally kept busy...then decided to go spend some money so went off to the shops for a bit, then went to bbq at friends Saturday evening where it proceeded to "p" down with rain & we all drank a few glasses of vino & my favourite, champers  .
We went for a lovely pub lunch yesterday out in the country (I love getting out of London !) & then just chilled the rest of the day reading the Sunday papers...just how it should be 

Was feeling bit weepy yesterday but think thats just the Clomid but other than that I'm feeling ok on it...take last pill tonight & then I've got scan on Wednesday...CD8 bit earlier than usual but consultant off on hols so wanted to get in there quickly & he said should be fine.

Other than that, not much....sorry no personals but I'm just about to pop out for lunch....

Sending lots of   to all you ladies...

Take care

Natasha


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Nikki

Just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear of your m/c.  How are you feeling?  Sorry this is a little late but I havent been on the site for a few days.

We m/c on 4th August - nothing I can say can make it any easier for you but keep your chin up.

Thinking of you.

Nicki


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

So glad I ahve you all. I love have loads of reading to do, its like a continuing saga! Bored at work so its keeping me occupied for a bit.

Flowerpot - Don't feel so bad about my fall from grace on sunday knowing you had a few drinks at the weekend  ! Was worried about letting you down! How stupid am I!!! Anyway off it now until Friday, girls night at my friends. Will try andtake it easy though.

VB - Sorry to hear about your hangover, I had to take the day off yesteray cos I was sooo ill!! Alcohol is  !

Hope everyone else is ok, no time for more personal Boss just returned from meeting!

Love you all
KerryB
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls

Kerry - you nutter!      

I'm alcohol free too now till Friday, We can do it!!!  

Sorry for no personals girls.  Today is CD21 so on the 2ww now. Love and babydust


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Im currently on CD23 and this 2WW is really driving me nuts , I just cant wait to know either way.  This month it seems worse than all the others because I know its my last month on clomid.....  Im due to test on Sunday but im gonna hold out until Tuesday 23rd if possible as its my DH birthday.

Everyone around me at the moment seems to have just had a baby or is expecting, I know im lucky because I already have DS but my feelings are exactly the same if not worse than before DS arrived because I know I can get pregnant and carry a child I just need help ovulating which isnt working.  My SIL doesnt help she is due in December and she keeps going on about not wanting another girln she said last weekend "if its another girl im leaving her at the hospital" I wish she would keep her big mouth  , she should be grateful that she can get pregnant at the drop of a hat  .

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww due to test im sending lots of  .  

Joanne


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Joanne

SIL -      

Some people just dont think do they - I know they dont mean any harm but when you are going through any sort of infertility problems it can hurt and gets you down.

Keeping everything crossed for you matey - would be nice surprise for DH's birthday!!!  Are you due to start IVF then after this course of Clomid?

I know exactly what you mean about already having a child and the comments people can make - we know we are lucky to already have a child but it doesnt make the pain of wanting another one any easier - I love my DD more than anything but I want another one so much and am like you - need help ovulating.  My DD is nine now and she is growing up so quickly.  Just wish people would think a bit more before they say things!!!!  We recently had m/c and people keep saying "at least you weren't further along" - thats makes it all ok then!!!!! 

Big     
Nicki


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Nicki,

Its so nice to hear of other people in my situation, makes me feel like I can cope.  I dont know what I would do without this site.

Im really sorry to hear about your m/c I had one back in 1999, I know there is nothing I or anyone else can say to make you feel better but I hope you are OK.

If clomid doesnt work this month I have an appointment with Consultant on the 6th Sept.  I think she is going to suggest IUI but we cant really afford that so im going to ask if there are any other kind of ovulation induction drugs that we can try first.

Joanne


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hiya Joanne

We are in a similar boat to you by the sounds of it.  This is our last course of Clomid and then its IVF for us, we have been told it will be about £4,000 and dont get funding as I already have a child (from a previous relationship) - it doesnt make a difference that my husband doesnt have any children we will still have to pay.  Its so expensive isnt it.  How much is IUI??

If you dont mind me asking have they said why you are not ovulating?  You would think that because you caught with Clomid before that they would let you have another cycle - it looks like it depends which district you like in as there are some ladies on here that have had six courses of Clomid (although I am not sure if thats means that have been on it for six months or have been having three month courses - six times - if you know what I mean).

Keeping everything crossed for you.
Nicki


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Joanne,

My af is due next tues,so we can be testing buddies!!! Good luck    I know what you mean about the 2ww,its driving me crazy   over analysing every twinge!!

Kelly x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Nicki - I dont ovulate naturally as I have PCOS, I took clomid 50mg in 2001/2002, on my first month off I got BFP.  Started taking clomid again and this is my 6th month I didnt ovulate on 50mg or 100mg but I did ovulate twice on 150mg, this month i took 200mg but I know that I cant take clomid for over 12 months so this is definitely our last month.  I have an appointment with the consultant on 6th September, I am going to ask about other ovulation induction drugs before IUI (have been told IUI costs around £1,500).  We were told that we arnt entitled to NHS treatment because we have a child from our relationship but that if I had a different partner then we would be entitled to treatment which enraged me but I suspect different Local Authorities have different policies.  What kind of infertility do you suffer from?

Kelly - Seems that we are testing buddies.  Good luck to you too sending loads of   to you.  Lets hope this month is our month.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Joanne


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Have a look at this girls   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34936.0.html


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Joanne

They have said that everything is ok with DH but they havent done any tests on me to see if I am ovulating ok - I just presumed I needed a kick started because they had put me on Clomid.  I only have one tube as one was removed from the ectopic in jan 04 and we have been at it like rabbits since then with no luck.

I keep seeing PCOS and have never been sure what is it!!  Sounds promising on 200mg then if you ovulated twice on 150mg.  It seems to be a bit of a postcode lottery with the IVF funding - I asked about funding for us as Paul is Sophies dad and they said we werent entitled.

Different authorities must have different prices as well as we were told IUI would only be about £500 - but he didnt recommend that for me - not sure why.

Am now on 100mg of Clomid for the next three months.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower - I am appalled by some of the comments in the article. Just left my response on there! Am so mad!!!  

KerryB
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone
I have also just added my bit. you can tell the comments were made by a man. what a [email protected]*k. 
Sorry but it just makes me want to  

Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya clomid girls, hows everyone doing?  

Kerry/Sally - I know! so annoying Grrrr I could strangle some of the people who left those comments    

Joanne - how you hanging in the 2ww. horrible isnt it.  you've not got long now.  

nedwards -   how are you?

natasha - let us know how your scan went today.  

Samfree- woweee what wonderful news   - so excited for you. send us some babydust please! 

Suzie (olive) - hows the new mod doing?  

Veronica - hows you?  

Valerie - how you doing?  has the bleeding developed any further hun?  

Dre - where you upto hun? you ok?  

 to all the other Clomid girls. Very quiet on here at the moment!! where's everyone gone?  

Nothing to report with me, today is CD22, 1½ weeks to go till D-Day!! having bt tomorrow so hopefully its still good news on the ovulation front xxx


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hello Girls,

Just popping in to say hi , Im going through a bit of stress right now, sorry ive not posted , Im getting through it tho 

Thinking of you all , good to see another positive  !! Well done Sam!!

Wishing you all gud luck and less naff side-effects

love Ju x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Ju,

Nice to see you,been wondering where you were,hope your ok ?? and remember if your stressed we are here to help if you need us.

Sending you a big          

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

I'm so sorry I've not been posting much & especially no personals....I've been really busy at work so not had much chance & then our Broadband at home has gone down & BT are being really slow & unhelpful so I've not been able to log on from home 

Anyway, just a quickie again as yet another meeting to go to soon....

Had my CD8 scan last night (consultants off on hols so needed to see him before he went !!).....well, I've got 2 big follies - one each ovary again this month - they were 10mm which he said was good for CD8 & that I'd ovulate as usual on CD14.....also, my womb was already 9mm which he said was excellent as would be nice & plump & thick ready for implantation.  So all good 

This was sposed to be my last month on Clomid (3rd) & then if didn't work we were up for IVF in October but decided to continue with another 3mths on 50mg Clomid, along with the acupuncture & then if still not pg by new year we'll start IVF.  Gives us a bit longer to try naturally but also to save bit more cash if need to.....we're paying privately for the IVF if it comes to it. I did discuss metformin with consultant & he said he'd be happy to put me on that but since I was responding well to the Clomid & metformin had other side effects I decided to stay with the Clomid..."if it ain't broke don't fix it" !! And thankfully the Clomid isn't giving me too many side effects 

Anyway, really must go now....hopefully our Broadband connection from home will be fixed asap & I'll be able to log on & visit you ladies more... 

Sending you all  & 

Natasha


----------



## nedwards (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Natasha (Minxy) - thats sounds really positive!!!!!!!!  Are you eating lots of brazil nuts and drinking lots of pineapple juice now - they say it aids implantation.  Sounds like your responding really well - will keep everything crossed for you.

Flowerpot -   - how did the blood test go?  .  

Sam -   - bet your still on Cloud Nine - its so nice to see another BFP. How are you feeling?

Joanne -   - how are you?

I hate 2WW - cant wait to get AF just so I can start on the Clomid again.  Ovulated yesterday but unfortunately DH was awaiting some exam results and I think it was playing on his mind as it seemed to affect certain areas of his body!!!!!!!  and last night was just too tired to do anything.  Hospital did say to wait one cycle after m/c to try again so maybe its a good thing that I missed ov time - as I dont know if it would increase the chances of having another m/c....

Anyway just wanted to say a big hello to everyone.

Nicki


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Kelly,

thanx for your lovely post huge hugs to you too , I was due on Monday day 35 now on day 39 ughhhh seems pmt is getting better of me 

Lots of love Ju x x x x x x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Gutted!      

Can being one or two days out for a progesterone test make that much difference to the result?

Just got my bt results - 33.  my gynae has always said over 40 = ovulation.  I was thought to be ovulating on my current dose of clomid as the last reading was 52.

It was done today - on day 23 - as I had pains CD14/15 then got a +opk on  CD16 so today (day 23) would be about right for 7 days post ovulation.  Gutted.  The only thing I can grasp on to is that I didnt ov until CD17/18 (after the opk) and today was a bit early?  I could have another bt tomorrow.

can one or two days make that much difference?  Its all i can grasp onto


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot

Sorry your prog result was lower than last month but although your consultant says that over 40 indicates ovulation, ours says over 30 is ovulation & I know alot of people who have been told this too....so perhaps you did ovulate anyway   (Didn't Niki, "whenwillI" have a lower prog reading than 40 & possibly indicated she didn't ovulate but then got a BFP so she must've done...sure it was her  )

Sending you lots of  & 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun, I'm sorry you feel rubbish. I would still be happy with 33, don't forget a lot of cons/gp's still say over 30 is ovulation (mine certainly does). I think a couple of days can make all the difference though, so its possible your a little early, or even a little, late. If you can have another BT go for it, but if it doesn't change either way do you really want to be upset again? 

Sending a huge  
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls, i'm probably over-reacting but after all this time I was so thrilled to be ovulating, i don't want to go backwards again  

I think you're right about WhenwillI - I've sent her a pm to ask

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just had a pm from Niki (whenwillI) ; her day 21 was 37 the month she got pregnant so thats slightly reassuring. It has been in the forties the month earlier.  She asked me all to pass on her "hello's" to you all and hopes some of us will be joining her very soon xxx


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

it was sam free with a low result of 5 or something like that!

dont forget that even with clomid months do vary just like with normal ovualtion due to 'i dont know what'!!!! maybe one ovary stronger than other.

also dont forget i never got pregnant with 145.5 but did with 44.9 - so maybe lower but not too low is good!

Noodles


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

it was sam free i just checked and it was 5 - so either she is the virgin mary or she did the test on the wrong day!!!! so it does make a difference!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Noodles - thanks babe. you are such an inspiration.  Samfree is having a bit of a hard time by the looks of her other post, had a BFP now a BFN.  Fingers crossed its a BFP and then it really would be looking good


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

i had the same - clear blue normal said yes, firstresponse said no ish, predictor said NO, tescos - boots - sainsburys all said NO...............waited a few days and as i had one of each left I did again and they all said yes except for tescos which are obviously a pile of poo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What's with this bubbles thing at the side of our profile Anybody know or am I just being thick??


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Im so pleased you asked that, I want to know that too?
They had no bubbles to start with and now I have 0+ -0 Or something?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hope someone can shed some light on it for us!


xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

maybe its like Mcdonalds stars and we are about to be promoted to Burger flippers?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Can I go on fries please


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

there's a thread asking about it on the technical forum but Tony's not letting on at the moment !! 

I've finally got my photo gallery to work....haven't had chance to resize & upload many photos yet but will give me something to do when I'm bored !!

Yippeee....almost 5pm so leaving office now & we're off round Gareths parents for dinner tonight...

Hopefully our Broadband will be sorted when I get in so I'll be able to log on later...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

ooohh but one get one free big macs mmmmm,snap out of it kelly   

There is a bit of a thred on bubbles?? on the technical support section but Tony is being very secretive   lol

Natasha -just relised you had put the same but hey cant be arsed to delete mine but i will give you credit  
hope your broadband gets sorted,id be lost without being able to go on here!!

Kelly x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmbig mac


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

yeah baby   followed by a mc flurry   whos in


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

big macs are on offer now for the next 10 days - buy one get one free!!!!!

Yep then a mcflurry to finish it all off - bliss!!!

YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

off we go then,shall we leave a sign to say where we have all gone  

 back in ten-gone for grub


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

evening ladies!! 

We are all in the same boat as you guys re the bubbles!! Tony isnt letting anyone in on the secret


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi- can I join you?

I'm currently back on clomid for the first time since my lap which found endo, which has been excised from my ovaries. So hopefully with them being back in the right place again (not stuck to my bowel) something might happen.
The worst side effects are the hot flushes, much to my husband's amusement.
I do have a really odd side effect in that I feel like I've been taking viagra for the 5 days of taking the tablets! (sorry tmi!) 
I've 10 more days to wait until af. This cycle timed itself with our trip on a narrowboat with 3 other couples so we had to make excuses for "private time" - most embarrassing! Thankfully we know them very well.
Look forward to chatting.
Love Cath x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome Cathe. I suffer with hot flushes too, I think a lot of the girls do. Especially at night. Sending lots of   thoughts to you.

MMmmmm..Fillet of Fish.....
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

PS. Just noticed that Sicknote (Mod) has +1/-1, whereas we all still have +0/-0?? HHmmmmmm.....interesting!

x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning,
Just back from Hospital day 10 scan and 3 Follies growing nicely again.
Womb lining not thick enough yet but same as last month, DR thinks ill ready for basting on thursday(day 16).
DR said everything perfect again and I said, "if it was perfect last month then how come Im not pregnant?"
DR reminded me that women without fertillity problems dont get pregnant every month! Which I thought was worth sharing with you lovley ladies.
I still got no bubbles, I want some..... 
Welcome Cathe, I suffer real bad with hot flushes, I feel really sick aswell on thesr mental pills!

Kerryb, I think you need Mcdonalds badly girlfriend, do it...............


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning...

Well I've got half day today so leaving the office at 12...yippeeee....although the weather is poo here in London 
Got my 2nd acupuncture session this afternoon so should be interesting....

Anyway, these bubbles things....still none the wiser & Tony doesn't appear to be telling either   (although I do like this new smilie !!)
Sicknote seems to have +1/-8 ??

KerryB - go get a macky D !! 
Natalie - good to hear your follies are doing well...fingers crossed for next Thursday. 
CathE - sorry you're getting the dodgy s/e...hope it settles down soon 
Flower - how are you doing hun  
Kellyd, Olive, Sicknote - hope you all ok 

Anyone heard any more from Sooze...hope she's ok 

Hello to anyone else I've missed (sorry not long personals but only got another hour at work & things to do  )
Take care
  

Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all!

Just got back from jollies so feeling sooo relaxed (apart from having to pack a wet tent into a small bag - soaked!). Had lots and lots of bms so fingers crossed for this month! 
Looks like I've missed out on the Big Mac - oh well next time.  
Must dash as the car is dripping.

TTFN
Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Debs

Good to see you back & glad to hear you had plenty of "fun" whilst away....sending you lots of 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello,


Debs-glad you had a good   great to have you back,lets hope all the tent action works   



howa are the rest of you ?? anything nice planned for the w/e??

Natalie-hope all goes to plan and you get basted   

Well I am still on knicker watch,still lots of cm but no blood       

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kelly...keeping fingers & toes crossed for you   


I got 2 scabs now....   what's going on....there's an epidemic


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

oooo...scabs have cleared up...went to 3 now all gone...miracle cure


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

girlies

Am totally lost on the bubbles thing?   What's the story?

And natasha....almost scared to ask..but what's the craic with the scabs? Was thinking about sooze yesterday, has anyone heard from her?

Hope you all have a good weekend. 

Nicki.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Casper hun

Where you been  I was wondering about Sooze as well but not seen here around for few days...hope she's ok  How's everything with you...hope you're doing ok 

As for the bubbles & scabs....there was a "ticker" thing in the left hand column that 1st said bubbles & then changed to scabs & there were numbers next to it....but its gone now...not sure what it was all about...there's a thread on the Technical forum.....so no, don't worry, I've not come down with some dodgy disease  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Oooh natasha - you've got 3 bubbles!!  What's it all about??

V
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home ladies

happy chatting
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post;board=34.0


----------

